# Performance/Lynskey Cross frame



## sokyroadie (Jan 8, 2006)

Thinking about buying this frame but not sure how the rear brake cable post works. Any help would be appreciated since I need to order today to save 20%.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## doniwen (Nov 7, 2007)

Strange . . . is that on the Pro-Cross? I bought mine last fall and it has the more traditional, centered, cable hanger on a brace that arches between the seat stays. I'm having trouble seeing how this works - is this for V-brakes, otherwise it seems like with cantis, this would pull asymmetrically on your straddle cable (and your calipers).


----------



## sokyroadie (Jan 8, 2006)

No,

It is on the Performance Scattante Cross that Lynskey builds/built for them:
http://www.performancebike.com/weba...oreId=10052&catalogId=10551&productId=1062270

It is on sale for $879.20. I am having trouble seeing how it works also.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## rrcat2 (Oct 9, 2007)

looking at where it's welded I'd say it comes close to the centre line (comes in on an angle). With the right straddle hanger, one that can tighten against the straddle cable, a slightly offset cable can be made to pull both calipers evenly. I wouldn't worry about it...


----------



## enio (Mar 29, 2009)

i've seen this type of setup, it works like any other, no need to worry.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

rrcat2 said:


> looking at where it's welded I'd say it comes close to the centre line (comes in on an angle). With the right straddle hanger, one that can tighten against the straddle cable, a slightly offset cable can be made to pull both calipers evenly. I wouldn't worry about it...


Have to agree. Seems like it is at an angle of the seatstay that comes up and out towards the center line. Kinda like the older Ibis Hakkalugi.


----------



## cyklopath (Feb 24, 2007)

From the 'tri-stop', the left housing goes around the left of the seattube to the brake stop for cantis. The middle stop goes around the left side of the seattube to the deraileur stop on the seattube. The right housing goes to the stop on the right seatstay for the rear deraileur. 

You could switch the left and middle stops for a cleaner routing at the headtube, or as described above for a cleaner routing at the seattube.

A 'Tri-dangle' (Avid or off brand) that locks the straddle cable will give the most even brake pull for this setup. 

Of course you could run mini-v's and avoid that left seatstay stop altogether.


----------



## sokyroadie (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks all.

I bit the bullet, frame is ordered.

Jeff


----------



## Greg Hejtmanek (Aug 17, 2007)

I think it a trick of the light. I think it leans toward the center and should work fine with any canti setup.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

sokyroadie said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> I bit the bullet, frame is ordered.
> 
> Jeff


let us know how it goes...


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

I was checking out the Lynskey website and noticed their "Crosstown" Utility bike has the same rear cable set-up. Not great pictures of it on their site either, but the bike is set-up with cantis.


----------



## JulesYK (Jul 2, 2007)

*Be interesting to know any true differences in the bikes*

Slightly off topic: Having purchased a Pro Cross directly from Lynskey when they had their promotion last fall, I called them to find out whether they had just rebadged the frame (although the rear dropouts and brake-cable hanger appear different). Was first told that the Performance bike had round tubes, which isn't true unless the pictures are incorrect. Then told that tubes aren't butted on the Performance bike, but I don't think that they are on the Pro Cross either. Then told that the geometry is different, which is possible (hard to check). Anyway, they didn't seemed thrilled with discussing this subject, or the low pricing. But in this economy, they have to do what they need to do to survive, and they certainly give the air of a company desperate to sell you a frame earlier this year.


----------



## roseyscot (Jan 30, 2005)

that is the same setup as my seven cycles tsunami. it may be a poor photo but it will work just fine. as for the rebadging, i suspect lynskey used some less expensive parts (dropouts, braze-ons, non-butted headtube) to make these as inexpensively as possible. 

they are not the only ti brand that does that (seven cycles offers a "stock" mtb with lower cost frame parts to the asian market) and i suspect their disinterest in talking about it is because they make very little $ on these frames and would still prefer to have people buying their branded models at a higher price instead.


----------



## sokyroadie (Jan 8, 2006)

JulesYK said:


> Slightly off topic: Having purchased a Pro Cross directly from Lynskey when they had their promotion last fall, I called them to find out whether they had just rebadged the frame (although the rear dropouts and brake-cable hanger appear different). Was first told that the Performance bike had round tubes, which isn't true unless the pictures are incorrect. Then told that tubes aren't butted on the Performance bike, but I don't think that they are on the Pro Cross either. Then told that the geometry is different, which is possible (hard to check). Anyway, they didn't seemed thrilled with discussing this subject, or the low pricing. But in this economy, they have to do what they need to do to survive, and they certainly give the air of a company desperate to sell you a frame earlier this year.


Exactly!
If you can keep people employed and cover some overhead, even at low margin jobs it's not always a bad thing. Performance say's it is butted tubing but I don't really care $880.00 for a US built Ti frame is mighty cheap and the decals peel right off  The geometry is somewhat different but it looked fine.

Jeff


----------



## JulesYK (Jul 2, 2007)

*Lynskey v. Performance*

I'm all for a bargain, and really don't mind if Lynskey is doing this to stay alive in this economy. (It's not as if they are going to sell lots of $6,000 hand-polished Helix frames.) But I would rather that they be honest about the differences (if any), instead of trying to come up with some lame differences. I apparently wasn't the only person to call them today about this. In the Internet age, it wasn't as if they were going to do this under the radar.


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

In another forum post, someone gave these bikes a fun new nickname: Performskey.

Nice ride. Post a built-up pic when you're done. I've been eyeing one of these and missed out on the last coupon code.


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

*old litespeed setup*

It is a setup for canti brakes. I have an old (and loved) LS Blue Ridge with that arrangement. The brake cable will intersect and connect to a straddle cable. I have used Shimano brakes in this arrangement with success on 2 different bikes.


----------



## sokyroadie (Jan 8, 2006)

JulesYK said:


> I'm all for a bargain, and really don't mind if Lynskey is doing this to stay alive in this economy. (It's not as if they are going to sell lots of $6,000 hand-polished Helix frames.) But I would rather that they be honest about the differences (if any), instead of trying to come up with some lame differences. I apparently wasn't the only person to call them today about this. In the Internet age, it wasn't as if they were going to do this under the radar.



I too called them and was given the cold shoulder, it is odd that Performance also sells Lynskey frames. They had the Pro Cross for $1995 less 20% = $1596.00 vs $880.00 for the Lynskey/Scattante. It sure makes you wonder about pricing. I bet Lynskey is not happy that Perf. openly advertises that Lynskey makes the frames.

Jeff


----------



## towerscum (Mar 3, 2006)

*my cross*

On my Waterford cross,they did not put any cable stop at all. They said it would interfere with the stradle cable hanger. Thet were right. I use a hanger that attaches at the seat post clamp. I was afraid of it looking cheesy.so I painted it. It does the job well. Waterford does it that way on their frames 54cm and smaller I think.


towerscum


----------



## roseyscot (Jan 30, 2005)

towerscum said:


> On my Waterford cross,they did not put any cable stop at all. They said it would interfere with the stradle cable hanger. Thet were right. I use a hanger that attaches at the seat post clamp. I was afraid of it looking cheesy.so I painted it. It does the job well. Waterford does it that way on their frames 54cm and smaller I think.
> 
> 
> towerscum


yeah, smaller frames don't have enough room to properly install the cable stop as pictured on the performsky. lots of custom builders do the same as what you have on your waterford.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

enio said:


> i've seen this type of setup, it works like any other, no need to worry.


Exactly. I have the same thing on my '09 IF Deluxe, with no issues.

View attachment 169471


----------



## sokyroadie (Jan 8, 2006)

JulesYK said:


> ) Was first told that the Performance bike had round tubes, which isn't true unless the pictures are incorrect. Then told that tubes aren't butted on the Performance bike,



Got the frame today, definitely has a "squashed downtube" frame weight for a size small is 2.95# on my digital scales. It looks great.

Jeff


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

pics, man.

when do you plan on building her up? plus, id love to know how it compares to your other ti bike.



sokyroadie said:


> Got the frame today, definitely has a "squashed downtube" frame weight for a size small is 2.95# on my digital scales. It looks great.
> 
> Jeff


----------



## beaker (Feb 2, 2005)

*chainstay length*



sokyroadie said:


> Got the frame today, definitely has a "squashed downtube" frame weight for a size small is 2.95# on my digital scales. It looks great.
> 
> Jeff


I've kept my eye on that frame, but had a big question about the chainstay length. Performance lists it as being 450mm, which to me is way more like a touring bike than a cross frame (usually around 430mm or so). Are the chainstays really that long, or did Performance just FUBAR their geometry chart?


----------



## sokyroadie (Jan 8, 2006)

beaker said:


> I've kept my eye on that frame, but had a big question about the chainstay length. Performance lists it as being 450mm, which to me is way more like a touring bike than a cross frame (usually around 430mm or so). Are the chainstays really that long, or did Performance just FUBAR their geometry chart?



I will measure and let you know. It is 450mm as listed.

BTW- The frame is on sale now for $699.99. Performance refunded me the difference 

The geometry is pretty close to the Crosstown on Lynskey's site.

Jeff


----------



## Le Wrench (May 12, 2009)

Not sure if Lynskey minds the fact that Performance advertises that the he makes the frames for them. Lynskey also makes the Planet X line of Ti bikes sold on Nashbar for around the same price as the Performance ones.

Lynksey is just being a smart business man and staying alive in this business. Ain't nothing wrong with making an affordable Ti frame for the masses. It just might chap those who pay top dollar for their Lynskey frames and enjoy the exclusivity of their brand.


----------



## RichieNY (Jun 4, 2009)

It looks to me like Lynskey offers some of the best value in ti right now. I am looking to order something pretty shortly, but it's a from a pricing perspective all the offerings in the lynsey line up seem to be tightening up within a few $.00's of each other. 

I have been looking at either the R320 or their next step down, I think it's the R220? They seem to have identical Geometry so I am assuming that the differences lie within the choice of tubing and the resultant frame stiffness? Also is the Cooper just a straight tube set and therefore a bit heavier than the others? Anyone have any real world input on these frames I would appreciate it.

BTW, I am a weekend warrior club rider looking for a quick responsive bike, that's comfortable for longer rides. 

Prices I have seen thus far. 

R320 - $1700 approx. with Apha Q - GS10 Fork (Perf)
R220- $1695 on Lynskeys site with a fork and brushed ti.
Cooper - around $1300 with a fork. (Adrenaline?)


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

RichieNY said:


> It looks to me like Lynskey offers some of the best value in ti right now. I am looking to order something pretty shortly, but it's a from a pricing perspective all the offerings in the lynsey line up seem to be tightening up within a few $.00's of each other.
> 
> I have been looking at either the R320 or their next step down, I think it's the R220? They seem to have identical Geometry so I am assuming that the differences lie within the choice of tubing and the resultant frame stiffness? Also is the Cooper just a straight tube set and therefore a bit heavier than the others? Anyone have any real world input on these frames I would appreciate it.
> 
> ...


Just a thought. You may get more traction on this question in the "bike frame" sub-forum. You are looking for input on road bikes and this forum tends to be pretty cyclocross focused. Check the "ti frame" thread in frames forum.


----------



## RichieNY (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks - i did not realize where I posted as I did a search on Lynskey. I will post to the other forum.

Cheers


----------



## andrew9223 (Jun 16, 2009)

sokyroadie said:


> I will measure and let you know. It is 450mm as listed.
> 
> BTW- The frame is on sale now for $699.99. Performance refunded me the difference
> 
> ...



how'd you get it for 699.99?


----------



## sokyroadie (Jan 8, 2006)

andrew9223 said:


> how'd you get it for 699.99?



They had a bike/frame sale and it was $400.00 off the sale price of $1099.99 = $699.99.
Keep an eye open and they may have it again. 

Jeff


----------



## andrew9223 (Jun 16, 2009)

Im trying to decide between this frame and the Ridley X-fire. for $1000. If this frame went down to 699.00 it would win.


----------



## empty-c (Aug 2, 2004)

*Chainstay length issue on this frame?*

So I ordered this frame and then found this post re: chainstay length of 450mm. The previous post is right - I can't find a cross frame with a chainstay length anywhere near this. I am replacing a Kona Major Jake which broke in the carbon rear triangle(2007). So, before I build this up, how big of a deal is the chainstay length of 450mm? It seems out of the norm for 'cross bikes. What negatives does this have? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## yo mamma (Aug 10, 2009)

misterdangerpants said:


> Exactly. I have the same thing on my '09 IF Deluxe, with no issues.
> 
> View attachment 169471


That's pretty cool, but it looks like it would work better if you routed the cable from the left side of the seatpost so there wasn't such a kink in it at the end. I'm just saying.


----------



## ZenNMotion (May 28, 2004)

empty-c said:


> So I ordered this frame and then found this post re: chainstay length of 450mm. The previous post is right - I can't find a cross frame with a chainstay length anywhere near this. I am replacing a Kona Major Jake which broke in the carbon rear triangle(2007). So, before I build this up, how big of a deal is the chainstay length of 450mm? It seems out of the norm for 'cross bikes. What negatives does this have?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Negatives/positives depends on what you want. It could certainly be raced, just as lots of people enjoy racing Surlys and lots of other "cross bikes" that are not dedicated cross racing bikes. It's not a dedicated race bike with geometry optimized for zooming around a cyclocross course, more of an all rounder- without riding it I would expect the longer stays to be a little less agile through tight turns and you might lose rear tire traction a little sooner for slippery steep upslopes as your weight distribution is more forward with a longer rear-center. It would also be expected to be a little more compliant in the rear over rough terrain which you may or may not notice with soft cross tires- maybe a little better in keeping the rear wheel on the ground through bumps and enhance stability, and maybe feel a little less "muscular" when jamming hard for a hole-shot sprint. The long stays should give lots of tire clearance if you like running huge monster tires and, probably the main reason they were spec'ed so so long, clearance for your heels using rear pannier bags. The Performance Ti frame is more of a touring frame than a cross racing frame. Perfectly capable of racing, but if you're looking for an aggressively handling race bike, this ain't it. Get away from focus on the materials, they're all good, and look at the dimensions and the geometry as bigger issues whether a bike is a "good" cross bike or not. What's good for some riders is not so much for others. A newbie crosser could really like the Performance, while an elite level racer with better skills looking for a race bike might not so much, depends on what you're preferences are. The durability of Ti is really nice at a light weight, but otherwise no real inherent advantages over Alu steel or carbon. Ti will last pretty much forever (until you run it into your garage), so it makes sense to pay for high priced Ti models once you've dialed in what you really want, as you won't need another bike so the investment makes sense over the long run. But an inexpensive Ti frame, as nice as they are, doesn't make sense if you're just going to ride it for a few years then trade it out for something new or different, unless the frame really coincides with what you're really going to do with it. The Performance is a really nice all-rounder, sort of touring frame that you can race if you want, not good or bad it is what it is.


----------

